# Power Query: Cannot Filter Out on Dashes (-)



## legalhustler (Oct 14, 2016)

I want to remove dashes i.e. "-" from my PQ table.  However, I have some dollar values that are negative.  If I try to Replace Values it will removes the dash from dollar values as well.  How can I just filter out the fields that just has a dash.

Can someone advise.

TIA!


----------



## legalhustler (Oct 14, 2016)

If I try to filter on a single column that has a dash then it will remove the corresponding column row which has a dollar value as well, but I don't need these filtered out.  The column data type is text, but I need it to be a currency.  If I convert to currency, the dashes will give me a "Error" bc it is not a number.


----------



## Useful (Oct 16, 2016)

Hello.
one way is to use Duplicate column first -> Transform Column Types to number (as you know) -> Replace Error Values with nulls and -> filtr out null from the second column (duplicated column) and you'll get it.
(it'll better to see your data example)


----------

